# WMA tag/ game check?



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2016)

Do I still have to call in a buck to the game check  that was tagged on a wma hunt with a blue tag?


----------



## deadend (Dec 3, 2016)

Nope


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2016)

deadend said:


> Nope



thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 4, 2016)

flynlow said:


> Deadend already answered but you also do not record it on your harvest record as wma deer do not count toward your season limit.



That's true on a check in hunt.

If it's a sign in hunt,you do have to record it and it does count to your limit.

SIGN-IN HUNT
Hunters must sign-in prior to hunting. Sign-in is available beginning at
noon one day prior to hunt at check station/kiosk and is also available
online at gohuntgeorgia.com. Sign-in is required only once per hunt.
Two deer may be harvested during any sign-in hunt lasting less than
one week. During a sign-in hunt lasting one week or longer, the bag
limit is the statewide season.
All big game harvested at a sign-in hunt must be checked using GA
Game Check.


----------

